# My poodle was missing! Bug is back home now!



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Bug has disappeared from my fenced yard. I was in and out of the house and just thought he had gone inside since he hates to be hot. It took me a bit to realize he was gone. I have searched the neighborhood, posted on FB, contacted the local police, posted him on the local Animal Services FB and been to the local vet and animal shelter. I have been knocking on doors and basically stopping everyone I see. I posted lost dog ads on Craigslist and fijiji. Iam going to post fliers at every grooming salon and store that will allow me to. 

Please send prayers, good vibes or whatever you believe in to help Bug find his way home. I am so desperate without my Buggy. Paige misses him, too. 

He disappeared from my home in the Seagoville area of Texas. 

[email protected]

Please, if anyone finds a poodle, please, please send him home.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Have you tried emailing your local puppy schools and dog walker groups? I have heard quite a number of success stories about how dog walkers found/spot lost dogs. Try posting on their FB pages, if you could locate them.

Maybe you can post pictures and some info to various FB poodle groups too.

I have heard good things about FindToto | Lost Dogs | Find Cats | Finding Missing Pets | Finding Lost Pets 

I hope Bug will find his way home very soon.

ETA: Do you want to post the link to your craigslist listing here? I am more than happy to post on my FB and I'm sure my TX friends can help spread the word.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm really sorry this happened! 
Hoping and praying for a safe return and that it happens soon!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Every dog owner's nightmare - praying that he is safe home very soon.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts to find him asap, take care


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Hope he is home soon!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I am so sad for you, as I know what this is like. If I were closer, I would come and help any way I could. If there is anything any of us can do beyond what has been mentioned, please let us know.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh gosh, fingers crossed, thinking good energy your way! 

Make it home, Bug!


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry this has happened. Sending prayers that he will return home soon .


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Sending postive thoughts your way. So sorry! Keep us posted.


----------



## Sully's mom (Jun 6, 2012)

Awful, awful, awful. Please keep up posted.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it was Mom24doggies who lost her Trevor not too long ago, and she did get him back. You should pm her and see all that she was advised to do. Posters, calls to the shelters in her area, calls to vet offices, radio stations, Craigslist...I am so sorry. You should post your Facebook link, and any announcements you post there. Any of us on FB would be happy to share that to our own page and reach an enormous audience to get lots of people keeping an eye out for Bug. Good luck in getting your boy back. You will be in my prayers until this is over. xoxo


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my, I am soooooooooooooo very sorry. I know how devastating that can be. I am sending prayers that he will soon be back home with you. Keep us posted please. And, let EVERYONE know. Did he have ID?


----------



## Bobbi (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh God! That must be terrible... does he have a tag with a phone number no. on him?


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh, my heart goes out to you! What a terrible thing! Do you think that he may have been stolen since your yard is fenced? 

I hope you find your little Bug soon and that he is alright.

Hugs and prayers for you!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am soooooo sorry. I hope that you find him quickly. Sending thoughts and positive vibes your way.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh goodness  I am so sorry, this is awful! Have you posted fliers at the start of hiking and walking trails? A scared dog may take to these since they tend to be quieter. Good luck finding Buggy, sending good vibes!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

come home pupperoooooooo!!!!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

OMG you must be frantic with worry. I am so sorry! I hope he comes home soon. (((HUGS)))


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

So sorry!! I will be wishing him a safe return. Even try contacting local businesses that aren't pet related, since they're sitting and looking out the front of their stores all day, they may have seen him wander by! Good luck!!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

A friend's Whippet went missing from his yard. He guessed someone walking took the dog and lived near. Every morning before work and every evening he drove his car around searching... he did find the woman that took the dog taking it out to potty and was able to get his dog back. I hope the same thing for you and bug.


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

I feel awful you had this happen.

Do you think he might have been stolen?
The reason I say this is that my daughter had a french bulldog in her fenced -in back yard, and she left her outside for about an hour....now, this is a dog proof fence.....when she went to bring her in .... she was gone. She happens to live where there is an alley behind her....
She knocked on doors, drove around the neighborhood looking and calling, posted her pic on Craig's list, posted pictures on street posts, vet offices, and shelters. Even posted in laudro mats, Walmarts, and every place she could think of where the public would congregate. She never found her.

Now, she warns people about dog napping....they can be stolen out of cars, or yards, or even by neighbors. Her dog even had been chipped, but if someone tells a vet that they just adopted or bought the new dog, they don't scan for chips...

I hope you find you poo.....the odds are with you, and I wish you the best of luck....
Let us know how you come out...


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no!  I pray your baby is found safe and soon!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am so sorry! How awful! When we had a cat disappear we posted flyers everywhere and we did find her- someone had taken her home with them. I hope your flyers work, too! [[Big hugs]]


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh No! I hope you find Bug soon! I myself would be sick if my girls got out. Sending prayers your way - Sylvia


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Tell all the kids you see*

And tell them you're offering a reward. Show them Bugs picture. My sister's sheltie got out of the yard one day. She did all the signs, listings, calling, etc. He was gone for 3 days. Every day she would go out looking and show everyone his picture. She showed a group of kids playing and one kid said 'yeah, my neighbor has that dog in her back yard.' He took my sis to the house. No one was home but she looked through a gap in the fence and called for Buddy and he came right to the gate! It wasn't locked so she just opened the gate & took Buddy back! (Illegal I know but it WAS her dog and she was frantic!)

The kid said the neighbors were planning to sell him on CL. UGH!!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

My husband and I are praying for Bug to find his way home. We have a toy poodle (mix) ourselves so we are praying for you.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you everybody 

BUG IS HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we think a neighbor may have 'borrowed' him. 

I will post details later, but I wanted every one to know that the thoughts, prayers, suggestions and moral support are greatly appreciated. Bug needs some serious cleaning up so I am going to spend a few hours hugging, kissing, and inspecting him. Then, we are going to snuggle up and take a looooooong happy nap together. I have so missed my bed buddy.

Thanks to everyone!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I'm so happy you found him!! When that happens, your heart just drops to your toes. I lost my Trev a couple months ago for 36 hrs, it was really scary. 

It's always so nice to hear happy endings.  Be sure and tell us what happened! Rest up Bug! Trevvor and Raven send hugs and kisses.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

What great news!!!!

Your neighbor borrowed your dog? Yikes. That sounds really terrible. I just cannot imagine anything worse than having a dog stolen, borrowed, lost or missing for any reason. So glad that you have him back.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I am VERY glad Bug is home safe and sound. I am interested on how/why a neighbor "borrowed" him.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very happy for you - I've been checking every 30 minutes or so hoping for good news!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I just saw this!! SO glad he's back home with you!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Yay!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

YAY!! Glad to hear that Bug is finally home. What I don't understand is your neighbour "borrowing" your dog? I don't get it!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

I am so happy for you and for Bug! YAY!!!! I cannot imagine borrowing ANYTHING, especially someone's dog, without asking first. I am glad this worked out happily and quickly. Sigh of relief... Enjoy lots of cuddle time tonight. 

Remind Bug not to take kibble from strangers.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

A neighbor "borrowed"?????????


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I am beyond happy for you. I was trying hard not to say anything that might upset you. And, as I have a toy poodle, too; yes, they definately are our bed buddies, and so very hard to sleep without them when you are used to it.

When my last toy poodle passed away, I got to the point I was basically fine throughout the day, but when nighttime (bedtime) came, it broke my heart...almost impossible to sleep for all the crying.

Now your boy is back where he belongs. YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sully's mom (Jun 6, 2012)

Many thanks to the powers that be! I cannot imagine what you were going through. One of my biggest fears, we live next to a Tim Hortons and a high school, and I worried about one of my babies going missing. First thing we did when we moved in was install a chain link fence(within 24 hours of possesion) and an invisible fence, so even if the gate gets open, my dogs are not leaving the yard. Congrats and enjoy your evening together.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, by 'borrowed,' I was meaning the pomeranian 'breeder' down the road who likes to make ranbom bred little fluffy dogs to sell. I talked to her first thing and she sent me on a wild goose chase since her dogs are all happily where they belong (running loose in an unfenced yard, her male pom chases cars all day long). She sent me to the block over complaining about a chihuahua in heat that won't stay out of her yard. A few hours later, I asked a few young people if they'd seen him (neighbor's of hers) and two pointed one way, one pointed at her house and the other ran away. 

That was about 3pm Monday. Tuesday night about midnight, while I was miserably sitting on the porch staring at the darkness wishing my boy would show up, I saw a truck pull up to my driveway, stop a minute, then back up I watched the truck turn around and go back in the direction of her house, pull in her drive and park, I just 'assumed' someone forgot something. 

Right about the time I was thinking about how odd that was, Bug walked up to the gate and barked at me. Other than covered in stickers and grass, he wasn't thin, overly thirsty or hungry or even particularly dirty. It's been over 100* and he disappered Monday morning before breakfast.

The other reason I feel this way is the behavior of my other dog. I had a kelpie (William) in a separate, but adjacent yard. (I don't like letting the big ones romp and play with the little ones). Willie never leaves the yard, either. Willie is also normally very friendly. Wilie was going absolutley nuts barking and growling at one point. That's when I went into his yard to figure out what was going on. My daughter came out of the house about that time to see also. I thought Bug went back in the house with her since he's a weenie and likes to lay on the AC vents. Apparently, he was already gone at that point. We never opened his gate, it was still chained shut and everything. But, it's only a 4 ft fence, anyone could have reached over and he's friendly enough, he jumps up on it to say Hi! to everyone. 

It just seems odd that nobody saw him as friendly as he is, and that he didn't show back up until I posted the ad mentioning the fact that he has missed 4 doses of antibiotics that he will need to be on for at least another 6 weeks for a heart valve infection (whole 'nuther drama for Buggyboy) that he all of a sudden just shows up. It just feels weird. I've had dogs wander off before over the years, but this time, it felt different. Especially the way he acted when he came home. Does that make any sense? 

Either way, he's home, he's healthy, not dehydrated, no diarrhea/vomiting. Now that all the debris has been combed out of his coat, he looks and acts as if he never left, except he's a little tired and a little more clingy than usual. Paige is thrilled to have him back, too.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank goodness he is back! ((hugs for you and Bugs))


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Sooooo glad you've got him back!!! : )


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

He's home, safe and sound! That's what matters. I'm so happy for you guys.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Absolutely right that he is home, safe and well - but I would be watching your neighbour's puppy ads with great interest come the Autumn!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

fjm, you can bet we'll be watching. Egads, those will be some 'interesting' looking pups. If they are Bug's, I'll be tempted to take them home with me to find them real families.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

*Whew!* So glad he made it home. That neighbor does sound suspicious. Keep your eye on her.

But, the good news is...he's back! Yay!

--Q


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm soooo happy to hear that there has been a happy ending!! Crazy neighbours are the worst . I'm so glad Bug is OK.

A lesson might be, if your pet goes missing, include in your 'lost pet' notices that they are dependent on medication due to a life-threatening illness....!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

BK, I believe you just know... my sister's CH French Bulldog went missing a few years back. She went from door to door asking people if they had seen him. When she talked to this one lady who claimed she had not, by sister knew she was lying...She made a point of calling her dog everyday where this woman could hear her, this went on for 2 weeks! Finally the woman came out and told her that her sister had her dog and she would go get it. She brought the dog home that night. Also, when we were kids our dobe puppy went missing and we felt that our much liked neighbors gave it away as they feared the breed and had small children... years later they owned up to it. I think you just know...


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

What a shame that you can't trust your neighbors. I am glad this had a happy ending for you and Bug. I am glad that he is ok other than being a bit prickly and tired. 

Steaks for everyone!!!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i had a dog disappear for a few weeks. when he finally showed up home missing his collar and freshly bathed i realized someone wanted him for their own.

i was so glad he made it home to me to be my boy another 12 years.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow what a story! So glad Bug is home safe and sound!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am now trying to figure out a better 'security system.' Who'da thought the Kelpies and GSD weren't enough to keep everyone safe? Everyone's on lookdown and not happy about it at all. I have depressed Kelpies just laying around the kennel, they want back in the yard to babysit the chickens and run and play and I'm being paranoid. (I'm actually out here with my laptop to keep an eye on everyone.)

Bug is much more his goofy, playful, 'must bite Mommy!' self. I'm so glad to have my goofy monkey dog back.  I seem to be his favoritest chew toy. He doesn't do that to anyone else. Geem I feel so special OUCH! lol just a touch of GI issues, but nothing that seems to really be bothering him and he loves his canned pumpkin. I bet she feeds that crappy Old Roy stuff. blech! Poor baby.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think this is possibly the only thing that would make me invest in CCTV - with a camera ostentatiously focussed on the fence!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I can't believe someone would come right up and steal your dog, much less a neighbor of yours. I know it happens, but still hard for me to wrap my head around the idea of how horrible people can be. I am so glad Bug is home safe and sound and having fun biting you. 
The CCTV system sounds like a good idea. I assume that would also record, so one would have "evidence" of activities.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Just wondering if she bred him while he was over there..is he intact?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like maybe that is what happened to me, too. Despicable. I am so happy you got him back, but I would report it to the police. They will go over and question her. Just the questioning would be enough to scare her.

I know! Report your suspicions to the spca and get her kennel inspected. he he he. Honestly, I would be so angry, I wouldn't let it slide.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Happy to hear Bug is back home and safe! I think this should be a lesson to everyone to already have a "LOST DOG" poster already prepared in advance. The last thing one needs to do when a pet is lost is take time to prepare a lost dog poster, when they should be out looking for their dog. I think the idea of "this dog needs medication" is brilliant. Saying this, I need to go make a LOST DOG poster!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, he is still intact. Right before he was scheduled for his 'brain surgery' he fainted. We discovered a heart valve infection and he is being treated for that. He gets antibiotics twice daily until his next chest x-ray in August. We'll sort out what we can do from there. 
He's had a pretty dramatic summer already. Poor Bug.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow hate these kind of neighbours.

I was at the park and a lady with her female toy told me of her crazy neighbour upstairs with a 7 year old male, and neighbour kept wanting to mate them. Even carried the girl up to his male, luckily the female isn't in heat or anything.

I told her, spay her if you don't want these kinds of advances.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank goodness you got him back. What an unfeeling witch she is. I doubt the police will do anything as you have no proof though. The cameras sound like a great idea. We put them up after getting them on sale at Costco. It was easy and they work well. How heartless to put you through such agony. Your medication note on you poster sounds like it did the trick. 

I do think it is a good idea to have a poster ready. I probably would bawl my eyes out making it at just the thought if a missing Swizzle.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I never thought of having a lost poster on hand just in case, but it is a good idea. That way you can have a much quicker reaction time and spend more time physically looking. Excellent idea!


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Some may think this crazy, but ALL my dogs wear identical leather collars with this engraved on them: REWARD (my permanent home phone #). I figure if someone is lousy enough to steal them, they are probably lousy enough to hold them ransom. AND, if someone "finds" them, and is thinking of keeping them, they might be more interested in money. And of course, everyone is chipped to me. For some, the "reward" may be a Snickers bar, for others, serious cash, as my dogs are priceless to me : )


----------

